# Carolina Horsenettle



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

Anybody know what to spray this stuff with that will actually kill it? We've tried Grazon P+D, 2-4 D and I believe Surmount in our Coastal field, nothing seems to kill it..... Might knock the above ground part down but as soon as a rain hits it's back up again. Hogs seem to be spreading it around from what I can tell, looks like they eat the fruits and then deposit them wherever they please. I would post a picture but Flash 9 is required and I'm using an iPad at the moment. Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Greyhorse said:


> Anybody know what to spray this stuff with that will actually kill it? We've tried Grazon P+D, 2-4 D and I believe Surmount in our Coastal field, nothing seems to kill it..... Might knock the above ground part down but as soon as a rain hits it's back up again. Hogs seem to be spreading it around from what I can tell, looks like they eat the fruits and then deposit them wherever they please. I would post a picture but Flash 9 is required and I'm using an iPad at the moment. Thanks


Neighbor said he had to spray 3 years in a row to get rid of his nettle with P&D.....I have had real good results using Milestone and it is labeled for Horsenettle....has some residual but is great on grasses .

Regards, Mike


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks, was just reading about Milestone and ForeFront, they sound promising. Dang stuff is nasty and hard to get rid of!


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

That stuff is hard to get rid of. Glad to see another DB fan on here. I wish I could get a new one.


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

hay&litter said:


> That stuff is hard to get rid of. Glad to see another DB fan on here. I wish I could get a new one.


Yep, pretty good tractor, runs forever on a tank of fuel. I wish the power shift or hydra shift I think is what it's called worked right on mine. It only works on 1 & 3...... Afraid a previous owner ran it out of adjustment and with water in the trans too long. If that worked in all gears it would be a great square baler tractor, as is it's still pretty good.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Where do you buy Milestone?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

cwright said:


> Where do you buy Milestone?


Charles I get mine at Sevier Farmers Co-op, and I would think that Jefferson Farmers would also carry it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If this is the same stuff we have, we've always been told to get soil tests as it prefers acidic soils. Like I said though, if it's the same and that's what we've been told.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> If this is the same stuff we have, we've always been told to get soil tests as it prefers acidic soils. Like I said though, if it's the same and that's what we've been told.


Horsenettle is a deeply rooted spiny plant with a tomato like seed fruit....nasty stuff. Heres some pics. It grows where it pleases.

http://www.google.co...iw=1280&bih=579

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Horsenettle is a deeply rooted spiny plant with a tomato like seed fruit....nasty stuff. Heres some pics. It grows where it pleases.
> 
> http://www.google.co...iw=1280&bih=579
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yup, same stuff.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Vol said:


> Charles I get mine at Sevier Farmers Co-op, and I would think that Jefferson Farmers would also carry it.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Jeff Co-Op didnt have it on the shelf so will check Sevier. I have some Horsenettle and Maypop and was lookong for something that would really kill it. 24d just solws it down a little.
Directions say it is OK to mix with 24 D for broadcast spraying.


----------

